

Ask HN: Please review my app: rubyxp.com a ruby regular expression tester - oscardelben
http://www.rubyxp.com/

======
guybrush0
Seems pretty cool, but who is really the target audience?

Wouldn't it be more useful as a netbeans/rubymine/eclipse plugin?

~~~
oscardelben
Great point. Actually you have to use your browser. It may be useful for
someone who does not have an irb console to play with at the moment, or for
someone testing multiple strings in one unique batch, which will be a future
feature I'd like to add.

------
nc
quite similar to rubular.com

